# New Optics??



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Looking at getting a spotting scope and binoculars. What would you buy on $1,000 budget? I'd like the spotting scope to be small enough for me to pack in the back country.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Check out these binos.
http://www.amazon.com/Vanguard-Endeavor-Binocular-Lifetime-Warranty/dp/B00LMSVKO4
And for a spotting scope, I have the leupold 15-30x50mm compact. I really like this scope.
http://www.amazon.com/Leupold-120375-Compact-Spotting-Shadow/dp/B00SBPPBC8
If you can swing a little extra money, check out the Vortex Razor 11-33x50 compact but this will put you a little over your 1,000.
http://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Optics-RZR-50A1-11-33x50-Spotting/dp/B00BIKFGJQ


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Vortex 12x50 razors. 
Smaller than you would think. Mount them on a tripod and they'll be better than any budget spotting scope.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

With a spotting scope, what are the pros and cons to straight or angled?


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I bought a pair of Kowa 12x56 binocs on Amazon for 325ish, I got them last week and I think they are as good as they're every bit as good as the Vortex Viper HDs at half the cost.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> With a spotting scope, what are the pros and cons to straight or angled?


Neck angle.

If you backpack with a short stubby tripod, get angled. If you use a taller tripod or glass alot from a truck, get straight. I love straight personally.

This is a cool picture of spotters... note the types used;

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/1411650-post40.html

-DallanC


----------

